# New Rep For Elk Mountain Slip Cover System



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

hey guys
this will be a fine product if used in a safe manner and common sense and used as any other decoy system. only this looks realistic also. also can be used as an umbrella when you get caught out in a rain storm without a rain suit. the slip covers also come in camo patterns as well. it can be a trekking pole it is light weight a beats hauling around a big back pack or vest full of decoy's for turkey season, also have these waterfowl decoys. so if you use this system to your advantage and with some common sense. this will be an awesome product. so guy's pm me to see if i am in your area of mo. ar. tenn. ky, and i will get with your shops to carry this product. also dealers you can pm me and we can get something going about getting this product in your shop asap.
thank you
good hunting & happy trials


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks, Donnie!

We also have some great camo patterns, it takes less than a minute to swap out these covers depending on where and what you want to hunt...check out the entire selection at: http://www.elkmtngear.com


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

Product Video:
http://www.youtube.com/user/elkmtngear


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt. :shade:


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*thank you double s*

thanks for the bump buddy. i am greatful. this will be a great product if used properly. jeff sent me a video this morning of live footage of elk. and i burned 10 copies this evening. prett cool.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

drenalinxt said:


> thanks for the bump buddy. i am greatful. this will be a great product if used properly. jeff sent me a video this morning of live footage of elk. and i burned 10 copies this evening. prett cool.


No problem. I can't wait to get my system. Looking forward to trying it out. :wink:


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*yea*



Double S said:


> No problem. I can't wait to get my system. Looking forward to trying it out. :wink:


my bet is it will be killer on turkeys, and pronghorn. then in the video, the elk were just mere ft. from them. i believe it will be an awesome product looking forward to getting it out there, for other hunters to use as well. hope they get some good footage of turkeys this spring. that will be sweet.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

Double S said:


> No problem. I can't wait to get my system. Looking forward to trying it out. :wink:


this is absolutely KILLER! it take about only 45 seconds to setup and is built very solid. You will be very happy with it. I met with Jeff and Cory on my way through redding and checked it out and I can tell you that you will be very happy with it! I am waiting for my personal one as well!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

japple said:


> this is absolutely KILLER! it take about only 45 seconds to setup and is built very solid. You will be very happy with it. I met with Jeff and Cory on my way through redding and checked it out and I can tell you that you will be very happy with it! I am waiting for my personal one as well!


I told my small town hunting shop about this system. He is intrigued. I told him that I'll drop by and give them a demo when the Systems finally ship out. does Elk mountain gear have demo dvd's to give out to possible dealers?.


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

I am the rep in the NW for them, where are you at I can bring it up and show you guys.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ok. I am in Wilbur, Wa. 80 miles west of Spokane. 99185 zip code. You can also hit up The bargain Hunter Archery shop in Spokane valley. Vince is a great guy. he is at the vegas shoot as I type. plus there's about about another half dozen shops in the spokane area, if your heading up this way. plus the shops to the west of me in Wenatchee. :darkbeer:


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

I was planning on heading up there when I go to the IBO in spokane in March


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

japple said:


> I was planning on heading up there when I go to the IBO in spokane in March


Sweet. Will you be demoing it at Evergreen?. I'm west of there. i was just gonna wait until i get my System and show it to the store owner. Its a really small clothing store with one wall of hunting gear on it. But it might be something my neighbiors would be interested in. :darkbeer:


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

I will have it out the shoot, probably be using it as an umbrella up there knowing how the weather has been there the last 2. and if anyone wants to see it in action I would be more than happy to demonstrate it!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

japple said:


> I will have it out the shoot, probably be using it as an umbrella up there knowing how the weather has been there the last 2. and if anyone wants to see it in action I would be more than happy to demonstrate it!


If i don't recieve my system by then. I'll make sure to take a trip over to Evergreen and to meet you and to see the system. :teeth:


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

I hope you have it by then. they didnt sound like they were too far out. I cant wait for my personal use one for turkey season.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*hey john*

this is sweet setup is it not. i have the turkey and let me tell you it is awesome. looks so realistic. and should used as a stand alone decoy system when turkey hunting. then camo patterns for your coverage blind. just thought put in couple words. thanks guy's. and i do have dvd of this product that i burned copyed the instruction vid. and then jeff sent me the ata show vid i downloaded it and burned them both on just 700mb disc and works great i have been leaveing them at the shops i go too.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt. :shade:


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey guys,

We should have units available starting on March 1st. The shopping cart on our website will also go active then, for anyone interested in a system.

The ATA video Donnie was talking about is an overview of the many ways the system can be used, whether it be waterfowling, rifle or shotgun hunting, or archery hunting. You can view it here:

http://www.youtube.com/user/elkmtngear

Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

elkmtngear said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We should have units available starting on March 1st. The shopping cart on our website will also go active then, for anyone interested in a system.
> 
> ...


SWEET!. Looking forward to making an order. Simon


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*bump*

bump back to the top


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*bump*

bump for the night for a good product


----------



## MaThEwSbAbY (Feb 8, 2010)

these are kinda goofy and different.....but i really like them think they would be excellent
for turkey


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*bump up*

A bump up for a great product!:thumbs_up


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

bump for a great product


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*bump*

Give a bump up for an awesome product. Dealers you need to get this produt in your shops. You will not be disappointed. Consumers get your shops to carry this product.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*bump*

bump for an awesome product


----------

